
Ask HN: Balancing project timelines with a small team - emul8r
http://pastebin.com/dT4wn4is
======
sb8244
It sounds to me like sales is future-selling, or selling dev time when you
actually don't have the time to be sold. I would advise having clear
discussions with sales and management levels, to identify the goals of your
team and the company.

If the best thing for the company is to do this 1-off consulting work (from
what I gather, that's what it is), then you may be surprised to find that's
what you're doing exclusively. If the best thing is to improve the core
product offering (my vote), then you should not do these 1-offs at all.

It all starts with clear communication between departments. I would say it's
less about your team, and more about what your team is tasked to do against
your will.

~~~
sb8244
Also, if your team and you aren't bought into the timelines, you won't hit
them. Buy-in across the entire team is very important.

